# [GEN] Condition of dog attack victim improves - ABC Online



## WDF News (May 3, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7><tr><td valign=top class=j><font style="font-size:85%;font-family:arial,sans-serif"><br><div style="padding-top:0.8em;"><img alt="" height="1" width="1"></div><div class=lh><a href="http://www.google.com/news/url?sa=T&ct=us/0-0&fd=R&url=http://www.abc.net.au/news/stories/2008/05/12/2241531.htm&cid=0&ei=4YMnSLCtKouM8QTCkZD-Bg&usg=AFrqEzfI_aR9Sf5UDWFa3rAkS-e8SgDunA">Condition of <b>dog attack</b> victim improves</a><br><font size=-1><font color=#6f6f6f>ABC Online, Australia -</font> <nobr>14 minutes ago</nobr></font><br><font size=-1>There has been an improvement in the condition of a boy mauled by a dog in Melbourne's west yesterday. The three year old child, was attacked by the family <b>...</b></font></div></font></td></tr></table>

More...


----------

